
Ask HN: TDD-Oriented Resources for Learning iOS/Swift Programming? - cauterized
I&#x27;m an experienced software engineer (~15 years, mostly web apps) with an idea for an iOS app. I&#x27;m not especially intimidated by a new language, but the ecosystem and iOS frameworks are confounding. What resources do you recommend for jumping in and &quot;doing things right&quot;?
======
adamnemecek
The big nerd ranch guide is the standard. [https://www.amazon.com/iOS-
Programming-Ranch-Guide-Guides/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/iOS-Programming-
Ranch-Guide-Guides/dp/0134390733)

It's not TDD but I there aren't many guides that do TDD in general.

~~~
AlexeyBrin
<strike>While at launch it was a decent book, at this time the book is
outdated, you are better off using Apple's book on Swift 2.2 (and soon
3).</strike>

Edit: My bad I was talking about _Swift Programming The Big Nerd Ranch Guide_.

~~~
copperx
The book was released 6 months ago. I am halfway through it. Why do you say it
is outdated?

------
mattschmulen
Hey I have some time behind the iOS Dev "wheel" (about 12 iOS apps shipped,
some better than others :/ ) , I'm between jobs/contracts and just hanging out
so if you want someone to bounce questions off of feel free, or even better we
can schedule 45 min and I'll give you the walk through of the fora and fauna
of iOS SDK's ( it's not that hard after a bit of coaching ) . my email is in
my profile . Good luck !

------
gry
How about Swift Koans?

[https://github.com/mokagio/Swift-Koans](https://github.com/mokagio/Swift-
Koans)

